# the affects of it all.



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

So for those of you whom read my posts before. It happend two years ago when my H and my ex best friend kissed for the first time in her garage. She was outragously drunk and so was he. I dont really count that one cause he didnt even knew what hit him. And after that he kissed her a few months later well he asked her to in OUR garage so they did. That was the last time. When I found out I was devistated. I told people for comfort and I think that was dumb cause it just made me feel worst about it. Now I feel that people just judge our marriage. But anyways. This ex friend of mine is now telling people that I am the bad person. Because she claims I was vindictive and spitfull in me telling people and I made her look as if she was someone she wasnt? I never made her look bad or him I tried to understand how it came about. ANYWAYS I really dont know what to do? we have all the same friends and I dont know what to do when we hang out. Cause we havent and I need some advice for when we do?


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

If your friends are intelligent people, they will see that you didn't make her look bad, she did that all by herself.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh I agree with you! but its come to sides. I think that people are taking her side verse mine. And I guess I can live with that. maybe they were never MY friend?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

If I had a group of friends that approved of one of my friends kissing my H, then I would find new friends honey. They aren't honestly worth keeping around. The best thing you can do for you is to find friends with the same ideals as you that actually see the wrong in what she did. If they don't see it, then they are just stupid.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

hey don't feel like you did anything wrong, did you put yourself in this position, no!!! They just don't want to be know as that kind of person that would cross that kind of line, but guess what they are.....
sorry but if it didn't happen it wouldn't be topic of discussion, get new friends.......you owe her nothing..


----------



## scarletblue (May 20, 2009)

I think every person comes to a time in their life when they re-evaluate their friendships. When we are younger, we want to be friends with everyone....the bigger the social circle, the better. When we get older, we discover it's not the quantity of friends, it's the quality. I have many aquaintences, and few I would call close friends.

Life is complicated enough, you don't need false friends to complicate it further. Anyone who would choose the woman who kissed your husband isn't your friend. Anyone who would believe you would lie about such a thing isn't your friend. These are the kind of people who feed off of, and create drama.....you don't need that either.


----------



## sunflower (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks guys you are so right. I am so emotional tonight. I swear life keeps giving me turn after turn. I just lost my job today. its seriously like when does this ALL STOP?


----------

